# Server issues



## Alix (Jun 19, 2007)

You may have noticed some glitches on DC in the last few days. Andy is working hard to upgrade us and is dealing with some server things. Hopefully all will be back to normal within a few days. Until then, be patient with us please! Thanks all!


----------



## YT2095 (Jun 19, 2007)

thank Goodness! I was a little worried that I may have posted the same thing a dozen+ times by accident.

Thnx Alix (and Andy of course).


----------



## Jeekinz (Jun 19, 2007)

What'd he do? Spill his OJ on his keyboard?


----------



## Katie H (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks for the update, Alix.  Now you've given my frustrations a name.


----------



## middie (Jun 19, 2007)

So that's why it took me a few attempts to get in here. Okey doke.


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 19, 2007)

Whew, nice to know - thanks, I've been tryin' and tryin' to get in !


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 7, 2007)

I just saw this notice.  I had PM'd Michael in DFW.  I didn't get a response which I found odd since he's normally really on top of things.  Perhaps he didn't get my PM which I just now this minute, erased.  It seems fine now, thanks all for the diligent efforts..........​


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 7, 2007)

Michael may not have access to a computer regularly for a while.  He'll be back soon.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 7, 2007)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Michael may not have access to a computer regularly for a while. He'll be back soon.


 
thanks Andy M.  Michael okay?


----------



## Katie H (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey, LL!  If I remember correctly, I think Michael is moving to new quarters where he can have his mother with him so he can care for her.  He's got a lot on his plate right now.


----------



## LEFSElover (Jul 8, 2007)

Katie E said:
			
		

> Hey, LL! If I remember correctly, I think Michael is moving to new quarters where he can have his mother with him so he can care for her. He's got a lot on his plate right now.


 
Thanks KatieE.  I enjoy his help so much and really haven't seen him much lately.  Wondered is all.


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 8, 2007)

I miss Michael too!!!  I hope his life settles down and he can join us again.  Hope all is well Michael!!


----------

